# Verkehrszeichen in Holland



## ulli1958m (22. Februar 2017)

Brauch mal eure Hilfe

Darf ich bei so einem Schild hier Parken wie das blaue Auto um zu Angeln??

Bild 1

Bild 2

#h


----------



## Stefan660 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Ich würde eher nein sagen, nur für Anlieger von Rijkswaterstaat ist die durchfahrt gestattet.


----------



## wilhelm (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Eindeutig nein.Symbole sind die gleichen wie bei uns.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildtafel_der_Verkehrszeichen_in_den_Niederlanden


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Oh man....das falsch Parken in NL ist ja richtig teuer #q

muss nochmal ne (blöde) Frage stellen....wenn ich rechts oder links vor dem Verbotschild auf dem Grün parke wird das in NL als Verbot gesehen?? |kopfkrat

Hier am DEK habe ich oft vor den Verbotsschildern geparkt und es war kein Problem bei der Kontrolle

#h

Danke für die Infos #6


----------



## wilhelm (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Genau die gleichen Regeln wie bei uns.
Also ja, aber frage doch den Bauern in der Nähe ob du da dein Fahrzeug abstellen darfst, sind meistens nett die Jungs.


----------



## Bronco84 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Moin zusammen. 
Unter dem runden Schild mit der Bedeutung " Verbot der Durchfahrt für Autos und Motorräder" steht" Bestemmingsverkeer uitgezonderd".  
Das heißt Also mit Ausname vom Ortsverkehr / Zielverkehr. 
Ist also etwas anders als bei unserem deutschen " Anlieger frei ". 



Bei uns sind sämtliche in Holland an den  Kanälen entlang führenden Straßen und Wege so gekennzeichnet und wir stehen immer dort mit den Autos.Genau wie alle Niederländer hier. Ansonsten wären quasi zig hunderte Kilometer Kanäle und Wasserstraßen vom Ufer aus  nicht Befischbar.  Hatten noch nie Probleme deshalb. Auch hat die Polizei die regelmäßig vorbei kommt nie was dazu gesagt,denn man hat ja ein Ziel. Das Angeln= Zielverkehr. 
Solange man also  auf den Straßen der Rijkswaterstraat ( Niederländische Straßen und Wasserbaubehörde sowie Schifffahrtsbehörde) bleibt, mit dem *Ziel* zu Angeln , dürfte das keinerlei Probleme geben. So zumindest meine Erfahrung ohne es rechtlich verbindlich zu wissen. 



Gruß Bronco.


----------



## wusel345 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Moin Ulli, 

druck das Schild aus (oder montiere es ab :q), geh damit in Holland zur Polizei und frag dort nach. Dann bist auf der sicheren Seite!

Sorry für den kleinen Joke!


----------



## Bronco84 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Also Die Idee ist Top. Kommt bestimmt gut . 

Ich habe grade nochmal in einem niederländischen Forum nachgelesen wo auch ein Gesetzestext zitiert wurde und demnach wäre es erlaubt diese Wege zu befahren. 

Falls da jemand was mit anfangen kann:


eigen weg is in Nederland in principe voor iedereen toegankelijk. Het betreden van andermans grond is namelijk toegestaan, behalve als de grond is afgesloten, er schade ontstaat, of door de eigenaar kenbaar wordt gemaakt dat het betreden verboden is, bijvoorbeeld door een bordje "verboden toegang voor onbevoegden (art. 461 Wetboek van Strafrecht)"."


----------



## wusel345 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*



Bronco84 schrieb:


> Also Die Idee ist Top. Kommt bestimmt gut .
> 
> eigen weg is in Nederland in principe voor iedereen toegankelijk. Het betreden van andermans grond is namelijk toegestaan, behalve als de grond is afgesloten, er schade ontstaat, of door de eigenaar kenbaar wordt gemaakt dat het betreden verboden is, bijvoorbeeld door een bordje "verboden toegang voor onbevoegden (art. 461 Wetboek van Strafrecht)"."



Hebräisch rückwärts ist einfacher zu übersetzen. |supergri


----------



## Bronco84 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hebräisch rückwärts ist einfacher zu übersetzen. |supergri



:q  es wird zwar langsam schlechter bei mir mit der Sprache aber die insgesamt 10 Jahre arbeiten mit fast ausschließlich holländischen Kollegen waren doch zu was nütze :m
Und wenn es nur dem Angeln dient :k


----------



## wusel345 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Hi Bronco, dann kannst du meinem Kollegen Ulli das doch bestimmt übersetzen. Er versteht nämlich nur Bahnhof in Holland. :q


----------



## phirania (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Wenn Ulli eh zur Messe fährt,kann er sich auf der Messe ja direkt von den Niederländischen  Anglern alles erklären lassen....


----------



## exstralsunder (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Holländisch ist im Grunde wie Plattdeutsch und englisch zusammen.

Sinngemäß:
Das Betreten dieses Wegs ist grundsätzlich für alle in den  Niederlanden möglich. Es sei denn, der Weg ist abgeschlossen (bsp mit Kette/Schranke) oder es sind Schäden zu erwarten.
(Ob nun am Weg oder am Auto - sei dahin gestellt) Andernfalls wird man durch den Eigentümer informiert, dass der Eintritt verboten ist. Beispielsweise durch ein Zeichen " Eintritt verboten für unbefugte Personen" (Art. 461 des Strafgesetzbuches)


----------



## wilhelm (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Nochmal als Hilfe http://www.barrierefreier-tourismus.info/?seitenID=40


----------



## ronram (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*



exstralsunder schrieb:


> Holländisch ist im Grunde wie Plattdeutsch und englisch zusammen.
> 
> (...)




Ich finde auch, dass man als Deutscher (insbesondere) das geschriebene Niederländisch durchaus gut verstehen kann. Ein wenig Kreativität und evtl. die rheinische Mundart scheinen da eine gute Grundlage zu sein. |wavey:
(ansonsten einfach ein, zwei oder drei Bierchen kippen, dann passt das.#g)

Zu dem Schild:
Mir sagte ein niederländischer Passsant, dass ich zum Angeln einen Weg, der durch ein solchen Schild gekennzeichnet ist, befahren darf...eben genau das, was Bronco84 auch geschildert hat.

Wirklich getraut einen solchen Weg zu befahren habe ich mich aber dennoch nicht. |uhoh:


----------



## Stacheljäger (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

@ Bronco 84

Es ist immer gut wenn man einen Kollegen hat der diesem Kauderwelsch gewachsen ist.


----------



## phirania (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Nochmal als Hilfe http://www.barrierefreier-tourismus.info/?seitenID=40



Na da ist dem Ulli schon geholfen.... #6
Nun fehlen nur noch die Fische.|rolleyes


----------



## Sneep (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Hallo,


jetzt habe ich mir die Arbeit gemacht, jetzt stelle ich die Übersetzung auch ein.



Privatwege  sind im Prinzip für  jeden zugänglich. Das betreten von fremden Grund ist dann eingeschränkt, wenn das Grundstück abgesperrt (oder eingezäunt) ist, ein Schaden entstehen würde (am Grundstück ) oder der Besitzer deutlich macht, dass sein Grundstück nicht betreten werden darf, zum Beispiel durch ein Schild mit der Aufschrift „Betreten für Unbefugte verboten“ (nach Artikel 461 des Strafgesetzbuches)

  SneeP


----------



## Bronco84 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> @ Bronco 84
> 
> Es ist immer gut wenn man einen Kollegen hat der diesem Kauderwelsch gewachsen ist.



:m

Wird zeit das wir mal wieder aufs Boot kommen bzw. Generell ans Wasser. #6


----------



## Michael.S (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*

Mein Übersetzer sagt das :
Weg ist grundsätzlich offen für alle in den Niederlanden. Die Eingabe von jemand anderem Land ist in der Tat erlaubt, außer wenn der Boden geschlossen ist, gibt es Schäden, oder wird durch den Eigentümer informiert, dass der Eintritt verboten ist, zum Beispiel durch ein Zeichen "verboten Eintrag unbefugten Personen (Art. 461 des Strafgesetzbuches) "."

Also solange der Boden nicht geschlossen ist ist alles erlaubt :m


----------



## ulli1958m (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verkehrszeichen in Holland*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> *@ Bronco 84*
> 
> Es ist immer gut wenn man einen Kollegen hat der diesem Kauderwelsch gewachsen ist.


*Sehe ich genauso :m*

*.... Danke @all für die Info #6
*
Jetzt muss das Wetter nur noch besser werden damit ich auch am Kanal entlang fahren kann um mir ein gutes Angelplätzchen zu suchen |rolleyes

#h


----------

